# Today ADW EX is 10 cents, what's the different between this and CM7 version?



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Who has any idea?

Worth buying it?


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

Differences are listed in the description. I prefer Go Launcher but for ten cents this is definitely worth getting.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

my friend swears by it features are here in the description of the program:

https://market.android.com/details?id=org.adwfreak.launcher&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5hZHdmcmVhay5sYXVuY2hlciJd


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

dtugg said:


> my friend swears by it features are here in the description of the program:
> 
> https://market.andro...y5sYXVuY2hlciJd


Thank you guys, I found it, looked good and I bought it


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

It worked great without any additional settings (all by default). I downloaded Honeycomb theme，looks only the icons were changed. Not sure how can I change the look and feel of the status bar make it look like the one on the following page.
https://market.android.com/details?id=org.adwfreak.launcher&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5hZHdmcmVhay5sYXVuY2hlciJd


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=adw+vs+adw+ex&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a


----------

